
A bit of sugar for the fastest Python framework - imbolc
https://github.com/imbolc/japronto-extra
======
systemvoltage
What's up with magically doing implicit things when one line can explicitly
define the URL? Remember, the more magic things that happen behind the
framework, especially with syntax and overloading of operators, the worst the
library will be to maintain as it grows.

Explicit > implicit.

~~~
imbolc
I agree with your point in general. But in other hand explicit urls feel like
repeating yourself.

------
RileyJames
I thought FastAPI was the fastest python framework?

[https://fastapi.tiangolo.com/benchmarks/](https://fastapi.tiangolo.com/benchmarks/)

[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=test&runid=7...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=test&runid=7464e520-0dc2-473d-bd34-dbdfd7e85911&hw=ph&test=query&l=zijzen-7)

Japronto does rank number one in the json serialisation and plaintext
benchmarks. But any real work use case is going to require more than that.

~~~
imbolc
Even bare ASGI app running on uvicorn would be a few times slower comparing to
Japronto and also its memory footprint would be significantly higher. So I
guess it depends on your use case. I'd say FastAPI is more for complicated,
exposed APIs while Japronto is for small internal microservices when speed is
the bottleneck.

~~~
syspec
So....not the fastest

------
toyg
Japronto is unmaintained...

~~~
imbolc
Yeah, but it's already good enough for performance-critical microservices

